# New Flash10-plugin cannot be installed



## knutselaar (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm trying to install the flash10-plugin.It is asking for the libcurl-7.19.6-1.fc10.i386.rpm but libcurl-7.19.6-2.fc10.i386.rpm-package is in the repository so it cannot be installed.Help would be appreciated.


----------



## sverreh (Aug 30, 2010)

knutselaar, give more information. This seems a bit mysterious to me. I have installed www/linux-f10-flashplugin10, without any problems. Moreover, I can't see any ports called libcurl-* in the ports tree. Are you sure you are running FreeBSD? Can you give the command you used to install the flash10-plugin, as well as the errors you got? Also include the output of [cmd=]uname -a[/cmd]

Usually when there are conflicting versions, you can delete the existing package with[cmd=]pkg_delete -f <packagename>[/cmd] and then try to install again, but I don't know if that helps you.


----------



## adamk (Aug 30, 2010)

I actually had this problem yesterday when installing flash.  It requires a linux version of libcurl for the compat layer (for linux-f10-curl), and the ports tree was unable to pull it down.  I simply google'ed the file name and grabbed the file from a server that had it, and then copied it to the proper location under /usr/ports/distfiles/.  I had to do this with a couple of files, but they were all available on the same server.

Adam


----------



## knutselaar (Aug 31, 2010)

*I had to do this with a couple of files, but they were all on the same server.*

@Adam,

where do you put these extra files(and which are they??) What comes to my mind is 
/usr/ports/distfiles/rpm/i386/fedora/10 to put the files in.


----------



## adamk (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't remember.  But if you check the output of 'make' it will tell you where it's looking for the files.

Adam


----------



## knutselaar (Sep 1, 2010)

*if you check the output of 'make' it will tell you where it's looking for the files.*

I'm stuck.

Makefile of the flashplugin showed the following dependecies: openssl curl cyrus-sasl2 libssh2 nspr nss openldap. 

curl and nss had to be manually fetched; that's why I started this thread. I rpm -i ed the fetched packages. Dependencies for the curl-package are linux-f10-gtk2 which provides the libc.so.6, which is in /compat/linux/lib.

How to proceed??


----------



## adamk (Sep 1, 2010)

knutselaar said:
			
		

> I'm stuck.
> 
> Makefile of the flashplugin showed the following dependecies: openssl curl cyrus-sasl2 libssh2 nspr nss openldap.
> 
> ...



Well that was just wrong.  Didn't I tell you to check the output of 'make' to see where to place the files under /usr/ports/distfiles/ ?  If you just put them there, and rerun make, it will find them and install them properly.

Adam


----------



## knutselaar (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm sorry: ""Make" 'what'.'Make' (install) install_flash_player10... gives me libflashplayer.so, but nothing is installed. Make libcurl-7.19.6-2.fc10.i386.rpm gives me libcurl.so.4 directing to
libcurl.so.4.1.1 ?!? Make nss... and so on.I do not know where the dependecies of libcurl7.19.6-2 ,/usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/nss-3.12.2.0-3.fc10.i386.rpm or /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/nss-3.12.3.99.3-2.10.6.fc10.i386.rpm are being put in any kind of directory.Yes this is my first time trying to install a tar.gz-package.I'm from windows but struggling with FreeBSD for over one and a half year,with fun.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 1, 2010)

@knutselaar Could you format your posts (http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816) and introduce some whitespace and punctuation too? This looks like unreadable spaghetti. Normally I edit unreadable posts, but I have no idea where to begin with that one:



> I'm sorry: ""Make" 'what'.'Make' (install) install_flash_player10



Seriously? Please write a new one. And format it.


----------



## knutselaar (Sep 1, 2010)

*How to deal with 'make'*

Resume    @Adam 

The missing dependecies of /ftp/linux-f10-curl are to be found at http://archives.fedoraproject.org/pub/archive/fedora/linux/updates/10/i386/.
At least,here I found the file libcurl-7.19.6-2.fc10.i386.rpm.
At http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/13683579/dir/fedora_10/com/libcurl-7.19.6-2.fc10.i386.rpm.html I found these requirements:http://pastie.org/1132290.

So,what to do next? 

If I use the /archivers/xarchiver and open the file libcurl-7.19.6-2.fc10.i386.rpm I see in the archive tree that this file has to be extracted to /usr/lib,right? So I do.
If I [CMD=]rpm -i [/CMD]
libcurl-7.19.6-2.fc10.i386.rpm
 I see http://pastie.org/1132335.
 I think the important missing file is /linux-f10-nss, but which one /nss-3.12.2.0-3.fc10.i386.rpm or /nss-3.12.3.99.3-2.10.6.fc10.i386.rpm or another?

In the end, when I [CMD=]make [/CMD] 
/usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r82/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz    I see the output    'make: don't know how to make.stop'    which brings me back to the topic.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## adamk (Sep 2, 2010)

When you run 'make' in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10, it tells you specifically where it's looking for the distfiles that you downloaded.  I'm not in front of a FreeBSD box, but it will say:


```
Blah blah blah doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/XXXX/XXXX/XXXX
```

Put the files you downloaded in that directory and then run 'make' again.

Adam


----------



## knutselaar (Sep 2, 2010)

As you said before,trying to fetch linux-f10-curl was unsuccesfull. You fetched the port from http://archives.fedoraproject.org/pu...dates/10/i386/, right? 

This gave you libcurl-7.19.6-2.fc10.i386.rpm. Installing this package said by [CMD=""]xarchiver[/CMD] gave the destination /usr/lib for the libcurl.so.4 and libcurl.so.4.1.1,right? You put it in there.

I've got the feeling I've to symlink these files, because when I proceeded the make linux-f10-curl is still asking for libcurl-7.19.6-1.fc10.i386.rpm which could not be given.


----------



## adamk (Sep 2, 2010)

Alright, I give up.  Either you're not reading my posts or you're just not understanding them.  Unfortunately, I don't know how to make myself any clearer.

Adam


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2010)

I just finished building a new box. Linux-f10-flashplugin10 installs without any problems. No problems fetching linux-f10-curl.

Update your ports tree and try again.


----------



## knutselaar (Sep 2, 2010)

*end good , all good*

@Adam,

I solved the problem the way you prescribed,thanx.


----------

